# Oil change sensor



## sno-rydr (Oct 13, 2004)

Well, I'm getting a little nervous running my car until the change oil light comes on. It's been 7000 miles since my last change, and still no light. I don't want to damage the engine. Granted, it's been a lot of highway driving, which extends oil life for sure, but what do you think, is going 8000 miles okay? (They say in the manual when the light comes on you have 600 miles left, so by the time the light comes on and i have 600 left, I'm sure it'll be over 8000). I'm gonna talk to the service tech at the dealer and get his opinion. Wouldn't that suck if it turns out my oil life sensor is broke and it should've come on 4000 miles ago?


----------



## PULSE04GTO (Dec 16, 2004)

As my own personal guideline...i always change at 3000...but that's me. Now the manual states that higher mileage like that is normal depending on driving conditions. I wouldnt worry about ruining the engine, but if I were to go by the engine oil life monitor, I would at least use a synthetic oil. But once again, that is what I would do....not necessarily right or wrong.

Jarvis


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

I'd just change it regularly. In my previos LS1 I wouldn't go over 4000 with synthetic. Never had a problem with the motor. Now, shattering the rear end, that was a different problem.


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

I just changed my oil, using Mobil 1. I will change my oil every 4,000 reguardless of when the oil light comes on!


----------



## Napalm (Dec 19, 2004)

There is no Oil Life Sensor. The computer take into consideration the number of cold starts, wide open throttle (wot) takeoffs, operating temps, etc. Then it will subtract miles from a set amount that represents 100% oil life. From what I understand this is 10,000 miles. If you do primarily highway driving this make sense. 

I know a guy with a 2003 Chey Tahoe that has gone 8000+ miles on 2 consecutive oil changes with no problems.

I would still highly recomend synthetic oil.


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

I've got a Z06 every 6000 miles or once year no matter what the computer says. The vette show % left on our driver information center DIC. Mobil 1 5-30. When I changed at 5000 miles / 1 year I still had 20% left


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

It shows up ot the DIC on my dad's silhouette, and my wife's aurora. We change the mobil 1 on the Aurora when it is around 10%. 

FYI, the Northstar takes a measly 8 quarts at $4 a quart. ouch!


----------

